# Aw boy...here we go now!



## burnt (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi ya'll!

Just stumbled across this forum and have now spent two hours surfing! I am looking forward to smok'in some mo meat, looks like lots of creative ideas here.

I am not new to the craft but by no means a veteran. I have started a build that has just goe way out of control. It all started with a great buy on some 3/8" plate steel and has turned into a 1500 lbs monster. I'm not sure how I am even gonna get this thing out of my shop!  I will probably start a "build thread" about it. But for now here it is.... guess it's a "verticle smoker" cuz the fire box is under the smoke box?  I'm think'in it will get a "Lazy Suzan" set of racks in it so I can fill'er up full.

Please feel free to chime in with any thoughts, I'd like to know know before it's too late if I am barking up the wrong tree!


----------



## burnt (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow... no edit button for the post....that's gonna help make me look dumb, and dont need no help with that!  Heres a few pics of my monster!


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Sounds like a cool smoker you got there.


----------



## burnt (Aug 22, 2011)

thanks.... I posted some pics but we'll have to wait for the mods to give'em the nod cuz I am a noob here.


----------



## meateater (Aug 22, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 22, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!

Looking forward to seeing your smoker.


----------



## burnt (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## burnt (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## burnt (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## burnt (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## burnt (Aug 22, 2011)

I'll get this picture posting thing figured out, thanks for your matients in the mean time!


----------



## venture (Aug 22, 2011)

Welcome aboard!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## daggerdoggie (Aug 22, 2011)

That is some really nice looking work there.  Great craftsmanship!


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow it loos great


----------



## tiki guy (Aug 22, 2011)

*Gauwd Daum that is a beauty .........*


----------



## roller (Aug 22, 2011)

Well 200 yrs from now when somebody finds your smoker in some wierd place they are going to say...wonder what this guy did for a living...THAT IS A GREAT SMOKER !!!!!


----------



## ikinya6 (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks beautiful!

Any updates?


----------



## bigfish98 (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice!  Wish I was that handy with metal.  I am lucky I still have all my fingers from shop class!  Can't wait to see some meat in that thing!

Bigfish


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 22, 2011)

That thing is freakin awesome!

Looks like you could cremate a body in there!

Can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## slownlow (Oct 23, 2011)

looks great.  You did a awesome job building that smoker.  I like that bull head on the door.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 23, 2011)

Great lookin Smoker... kinda looks like a time machine.

You should really be able to blister some meat in that one.

Great Job!!  And Welcome to SMF

Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## burnt (Oct 23, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> That thing is freakin awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've burned a few things in it so far   ;)


----------



## jc1947 (Oct 23, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> That thing is freakin awesome!
> 
> Looks like you could cremate a body in there! LMAO
> 
> Can't wait to see it in action!




*Excellent job. *

*JC1947*


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow, that all looks good. I see nothing wrong with that.

Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## eman (Oct 23, 2011)

Damn son i have seen Safes that didn't have that much iron in them.

 Welcome to SMF!

 Don't know if the design will work But i bet it will dang sure hold the heat.


----------



## burnt (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the welcomes, this thread is a couple months old now, here is the build thread on my smoker just in case anyone would like to see it.....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110588/the-one-ton-monster


----------

